

Researchers make brains transparent for 3D view of neural networks - alok-g
http://www.nature.com/news/see-through-brains-clarify-connections-1.12768

======
alok-g
Embedded video shows transparent mouse brain at 1:36, while 2:13 shows
excitatory and inhibitory synapses using fluorescent labels.

